# Can I transfer visa if I get new passport?



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Again sorry if this has been dealt with before. Going back home for a few weeks and thought that I might apply for a new passport whilst I am there. This is because my passport expires next year and the difference in price is about R1,000 if I apply at home. My question is, my temporary residence permit is valid until 2013. Can I get it transferred over to my new passport and if so what is the process.

Also, I currently have an application with Home Affairs for my new s11(6) permit which I am waiting for and I would prefer if the new visa was in a new passport however I am not sure if I can do this whilst the application is pending as they obviously will have copies of my current passport with the application.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

